# Us last year



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Match made in heaven


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

very cool. love the fangs..my husband and i might do something similar this year


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

red contacts or just light glare?


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> red contacts or just light glare?


red contacts, custom made fangs from dental impressions... generic foam latex piece from scream team


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Such a cute couple


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Are ya sure it was a match made in _heaven_?!?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice makeup work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE...always love theme dressing


----------

